# Menopur out of fridge



## Cutie Pie (Feb 28, 2012)

I have left my Menopur out of the fridge prior to mixing for about 6 hours as forgot all about it. Will it be ok? It says on the packet that prior to mixing it should be stored at between 2 and 8 degrees and after mixed it should be left out. 

Any advice would be great.

Thanks 

Cutie Pie


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

It is fine for 28 days at room temperature once reconstituted. It'll still be fine to use.


----------



## Cutie Pie (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for your reply but it hasn't been reconstituted though. Do you think it will still be ok? It was in the car which was parked in the shade. 

Cutie pie


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry I misread your post. There's no data from the company on storage of powder when out of fridge. I don't know if shelf life will be shortened or not. You can ask clinic to check for you.


----------

